# Need a good arranger!



## Allen Constantine (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi guys,

Happy New Year!

I am looking for a good arranger, someone who can easily transpose my midi to a full score. 

The score must be transposed for the full score
No empty bars at the start of your score are required.
The track consists of the full strings section, ( 2 flutes playing the same lines, 8 French Horns, playing the same line, 4 percussion instruments. 


2 flutes (one player can also play piccolo)

8 french horns

1 Harp

*12.10.8.6.2*
12 first violins
10 second violins
8 violas
6 celli
2 double basses (4 strings)

1 player for 4 timpani (32”, 29", 26", 23")
2 players for orchestral percussion maximum 2 instruments for each player

Bass drum, snare drum, congas, bongos, drum set (BD, Snare, Hi-hat, 1 12” high tom, 1 16” floor tom, 1 Ride Cymbal, 2 Crash Cymbals). Cymbals a 2,1 tam tam Xylophone, vibraphone, glockenspiel, marimba, tubular bells
Triangle, wind chimes, sleigh bells, finger cymbals, 2 cowbells, tambourine, guiro, castanets, 3 temple blocks, ratchet, claves, cabasa, maracas, whip, vibra slap Various whistles

Sufficient time must be provided in your score for players to switch instruments during the recording of your composition. 
* Feel free to PM me for more details. *


----------



## Bollen (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey, I'm a pretty decent arranger, but I don't quite understand your request. Do you need a transcription from MIDI to score? Or do you want it "orchestrated" to the instruments above?


----------

